# Whizzer for the Colson Fans



## Tim the Skid (Feb 20, 2021)

Brought home a Colson based Whizzer with a "J" motor today. Needs a few little things and some TLC, but has it's original paint and overall a pretty solid build. I'll post some more pictures as I get started on it. Not sure of the year on the bike. Serial # 302387 on the bottom bracket.


----------



## mrg (Feb 20, 2021)

Great bike, here is my whizzer on the same frame, nobody knew Colson #'s when I restored it yrs ago but think it was a 47, have to ck next time I dig it out!


----------



## Whizzerick (Feb 21, 2021)

beautiful bike. Love the 'loop frame' and front suspension. It's running a modern carb? What model is it?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 22, 2021)

Whizzerick said:


> It's running a modern carb? What model is it?



I think it's a Mikuni 22mm conversion


----------

